# Search feature



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

On other forums that I am on, whatever words I put in the search box, I will get a lot of threads with those exact words in it and it will get a little more random as the list goes on.

When I type in the key words here, I just get a bunch of random threads that do not necessarily have the key words in the title and don't seem to relate directly to my search. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for pointing that out. I tweaked it to make thread titles more important just now. You're right, thread titles should be a bigger ranking factor.

Another thing you can do, is to use the "advanced search" feature, and only search thread titles.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Chris H. said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. I tweaked it to make thread titles more important just now. You're right, thread titles should be a bigger ranking factor.
> 
> Another thing you can do, is to use the "advanced search" feature, and only search thread titles.


Thank you. The advanced search works great!


----------

